# Monster Scenes Frankenstein



## Bec De Corbin (Jan 19, 2012)

I hesitated on buying the Frankenstein kit until I saw a build-up in a 
case at a hobby store. I knew I wouldn't want the glow feature even
though Moebius took an extra step to use that kind of plastic.


Not quite finished. I like to tweak the fleshtones with washes to bring 
out inhuman coloring rather than start with green paint.

The arms are glued into place---low enough so that they don't 
obscure the head in profile. Dry-brushing on the dark clothes to
bring out folds and such. 

I only wish his eyes weren't squeezed shut. Eyes show character.


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Nicely done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bec De Corbin (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

